# Be afraid geese, be very afraid



## GB Huntress (Dec 3, 2007)

Phil (Bloodyblinddoors) had me post these pics because he is presently out scouting. So I decided to help him out


----------



## ghostbuster (Nov 30, 2007)

nice looks like you put the smack down on the hockers 
Good Pics


----------



## mnhonkerhunter (Aug 23, 2007)

Thumbs up on what looks like a great hunt. :beer:


----------



## Fish.Girl (Oct 9, 2007)

GB I guess I would be more affraid of the guy in the corner of the picture then the other three guys if I were a goose. He looks like he could just bite their heads off. LOL!!! Looks like a great hunt.


----------



## ndwaterfowler (May 22, 2005)

Nice pics! You gotta love the MN late season 5 bird limit. Thanks for sharing!

Chris


----------



## Bloodyblinddoors (Oct 25, 2006)

Fish.Girl said:


> GB I guess I would be more affraid of the guy in the corner of the picture then the other three guys if I were a goose. He looks like he could just bite their heads off. LOL!!! Looks like a great hunt.


Thats who the geese should be afraid of. It's the face they see just as they realise they done -ucked up :lol: . It's me. :-?


----------



## goose0613 (Oct 24, 2003)

Phil, I'm seriously not kidding when I said I feel sorry for those geese. I might even shed a tear tomorrow morning.


----------



## snow (Dec 7, 2007)

Say,those geese look similar to the geese we shoot near Hutchinson :wink:

Good job thinning out the herd :-?


----------



## dfisher (Oct 12, 2007)

Poor geese


----------



## TANATA (Oct 31, 2003)

WHAT HAPPENED WHY ARENT THEY MOVING?!?!


----------



## Fish.Girl (Oct 9, 2007)

Well bloodieblind it looks like you two had a great hunt. Love to see the pics.


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y (Sep 23, 2004)

yeah bloodieblind looks like a good time. Poor geese. Hey is that the new Avery remote control goose in the second pic?

nice pics. Putting the smack down!


----------



## goosebusters (Jan 12, 2006)

You guys sure are wearing them out, no wonder Minnesota has such a high goose harvest, you guys shoot half the frickin birds in the state.


----------



## Bloodyblinddoors (Oct 25, 2006)

Actually according to DNR surveys... We only kill 48% of MN's total annual harvest. :beer:


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y (Sep 23, 2004)

You have to be kidding me?


----------



## Bloodyblinddoors (Oct 25, 2006)

........Yes. I -am- in fact joking. But now thanks to you,,,,Everyone knows the truth :-?


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y (Sep 23, 2004)

It's ok Bloody. We all knew in our hearts that it wasn't true. But I thought maybe there was a chance. I mean it is your job!


----------



## GB Huntress (Dec 3, 2007)

Fish.Girl said:


> GB I guess I would be more affraid of the guy in the corner of the picture then the other three guys if I were a goose. He looks like he could just bite their heads off. LOL!!! Looks like a great hunt.


HA HA HA yeah he does LOL... :lol: actually that's my bf  It's like something takes over him when we're out there... his thirst becomes for blood and he won't be satisfied without any bloodshed :******: :sniper:


----------



## GB Huntress (Dec 3, 2007)

But that's what happens to me too when I go out there! :******:  8)


----------



## Fish.Girl (Oct 9, 2007)

Yeah I know what you mean. When Hunter get home it will be like that with us too in the fishing and the fowl department.


----------



## GB Huntress (Dec 3, 2007)

Fish.Girl said:


> Yeah I know what you mean. When Hunter get home it will be like that with us too in the fishing and the fowl department.


Oh man, it's so great to hear another female talk about this stuff the way that I do... we are indeed a rare breed and it kicks ***! This is to all the females that are TRUE hunters/fisher"women"  :beer: That fire will always burn strong in me 8) 8)


----------

